# Martial Frauds...yes or no?



## hongkongfooey (Jun 26, 2005)

More sokes and grandmasters can be found here. Some of these guys may be the real deal, but I would bet that most are not. What do you think?


I wonder where some of these guys come up with this stuff. And we wonder why people think the way they do about martial arts in America.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040515110734/www.eaglefederation.com/eaglefed/efregistry/registry.php?page=5


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2005)

_*Moderator Note:

   Thread moved to Horror Stories (by Rich Parsons, Super Moderator) where it belongs.

   G Ketchmark
   MT Senior Moderator*_


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 26, 2005)

We all know the Eagle federation is part of Mr. Calkins post for the most part it is what it is. Leave it up to everyones own personal feelings towards it.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Bester (Jun 26, 2005)

:deadhorse :deadhorse :deadhorse :redeme:


----------

